# Just found out on waiting list for ivf.



## carol2310 (Apr 17, 2013)

Found out that we have been accepted for ivf but have a 2 year wait at Ninewells hospital Dundee. Nervous and excited all at the same time. Want to talk to people who are going through the same.


----------



## pixy9 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hiya,

welcome to the mad house! Great news you have been put on the NHS waiting list! What is your health board?  All health boards have been given a big grant of money for 2013/2014 and all waiting list are coming down quite fast.  I am NHS tayside and they said my next cycle would approximately be 1 year from now.  Unfortuanatley I did not have a successful cycle but it was my first attempt and hoping to try again self funded in september.  The clinic at Ninewells is amazing and all the staff are so nice! 

Good luck to you on your journey.xx


----------

